# studying materials for DS CIVIL AFTERNOON exam



## Ahmed Mansour (Jul 27, 2012)

well its almost been 3 days i have been searching for a study material for my after noon specific civil exam and all i can get is just a solved problems book !!!!!

such as 

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Discipline-Specific-Review-EIT-Exam/dp/1591261775/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1343386842&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=civil+fe+book

and 

http://www.amazon.com/Civil-FE-Sample-Questions-Solutions/dp/1932613420/ref=sr_1_9?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1343386875&amp;sr=1-9&amp;keywords=fe+sample+questions+and+solutions+ncees

actually have finished studying for the morning session from 

http://www.amazon.com/Review-Manual-Preparation-Fundamentals-Engineering/dp/1591263336/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1343386960&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=fe+review+manual

and was looking to some kind of books like that one for the afternoon session (i.e having an adequate explanation plus solved examples for the civil afternoon exam)

really tired of searching , what does you guys used to study for civil afternoon exam ?

while searching a thought have cross my mind is that i can make use of a *PE* book

*(*

*Civil Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam (CERM13), 13th Edition)*
​



*this one *
​http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Engineering-Reference-Manual-Exam/dp/1591263808/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1343387392&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=Civil+Engineering+Reference+Manual+for+the+PE+Exam+%28CERM13%29%2C+13th+Edition

so does anyone recommend ?

really hope to find answers here


----------



## Ahmed Mansour (Jul 31, 2012)

76 view and not a single reply !!!!!

up up guys


----------



## newbie_2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi,

I was in the same dilemma. I did not have any study material for civil PM section, that was the reason I could not pass FE in first attempt.

I attended a review course by school of PE. That was most helpful to pass FE in second try. They provided to the point material for all afternoon courses.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ahmed Mansour (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank newbie for your answer that was really helpful 

i already bought CERM and it really helped me it has all things i was looking for and covers almost all topics for the FE exam u just need to be careful about what you r looking for ; for instance :seepage is one topic in geotechnical subject in FE exam but u cant find it in CERM in geotechnical part its in the water resources part .....mostly u will find every topic in its appropriate location but rarely u will find other topics in different locations other than specified in the reference manual .

i guess lots of civil FE pm takers faced the same problem so the one who thought of making a book explaining all the civil pm subjects and topics will gain a wealth 

but let me ask u :

1- was the problems for the civil pm part are as easy as they r in (Civil Discipline-Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam)?

2-were the problems for the civil pm part mostly counting on reference manual provided formulas ?or there were problems depends on formulas not in the provided reference ?

thx in advance for your co-operation newbie


----------



## Ahmed Mansour (Dec 11, 2012)

passed


----------



## Hoooos3 (Apr 10, 2013)

I faced same problem here and tired from searching too , finally I deiced to study the solved problem book,

congratulation for success :appl:


----------

